# Melbourne KPer's and the Wonderful Bill!



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Five Melbourne KPer's and a lovely husband, Bill, met for the first time at our beloved Federation Square.

The connection was instant and we sat, talked and laughed while waiting for others but, alas, no one else was able to make it. So, being guided by one of our group, we headed to the Morris & Sons yarn store and I for one went weak at the knees. Fortunately for me, I have enough projects on the go to satisfy so all I purchased was a crochet book! 

From there we went to The Emporium, a very new fashion and food complex in the heart of Melbourne. We found a table, ate our lunch and enjoyed each other.

From there, we went to the Tea Salon where we ordered delicious scones and cake and our own pots of tea. It was lovely. We spied a book up on a shelf called 'The Knitster' and a kind waiter retrieved it for us to enjoy! I think it was most apt to have such a book in the store because, let's face it, us knitters/crocheters are prone to the delicacy of 'High Tea.' Well, that's what I think anyway!

Husband Bill paid for our tea and scones which was such a lovely thing for him to do.

Bill is an American who now resides with his gorgeous wife in a suburb of Melbourne. He is a delightful gentleman and it was a pleasure to have him with us. 

All in all, it was a great day. We swapped our details and I suggested we start a thread for us Aussies to catch up and tell each other about what we're doing in our lives. I'll do that and see where it goes.

We plan another get-together in late September/early November after the footy season. Hopefully our Melbourne counterparts will be able to join us.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Glad you had such a lovely time. Would love to have joined you but its a bit far to come.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

scottybearNSW said:


> Glad you had such a lovely time. Would love to have joined you but its a bit far to come.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

That was really so nice, and I love how you described your day. My hat's off to Bill.


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Glad everyone had an enjoyable time together.


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

Your day sounds wonderful.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Joline Doss said:


> Is there anyone other than Wombat that's going to post their experience?
> 
> All get-togethers I've been to ALL the participants posted ASAP, if not Immediately, or even while the get together was happening.


I dearly hope so! I originally posted on general chit/chat hoping to catch the other attendees attention but because the topic is considered an announcement it was automatically moved across.


----------



## SallyB (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi all, I have to say a really big THANK YOU to Wombatmomore for arranging this get together. I can only speak for myself & have to say that I thoroughly enjoyed the day meeting up with some other KPer's, they are all really lovely ladies and I certainly will look forward to another get together. I think Wombatnomore has covered all the details of our day perfectly, thanks Wombatnomore. 
Unfortunately, when we got home our dog was quite sick & I didn't get onto KP, then had to work today which is why I hadn't posted about our meeting up earlier. By the way, our dog is fine now (we had an antique sugar bowl on our dining room table full of sugar cubes and she got up on the table and ate most of them).
P.S. To Wombatnomore, I haven't posted a picture yet of my crochet but intend to do it after I finish this message,
Cheers...
SallyB


----------



## Ellimae (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi Melbourne KP ers, so pleased you all had a great time. I was not able to attend but would love to do so next time. Ellimae


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

Glad the six of you had a lovely day. Sometimes it is nice to start with a small group that grows over time as people get to know each other better. Keep posting when you plan your next get-together as I would love to come if I happen to be visiting my daughter in South Morang when it is scheduled.


----------



## Stitcher27 (Sep 17, 2013)

I will be home for the next one @ would love to come ,we are caravaning on the coast of N.S.W .


----------



## Sudy (Jun 16, 2012)

I would love to come to the next one - maybe a weekend day for those of us who struggle with weekday activities?


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

So lovely to hear of your wonderful get together. What great fun visiting Morris & Son's and the food - it all sounds marvellous - plus the book find in your 'High Tea' room - serendipity.
Hope you continue to enjoy your meets and shadings as much as we do on the Gold Coast


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

If I hadn't moved to Adelaide from Melbourne 28 years ago, I would have been there. I used to work in the City too. Sounds like a good time was had by all.


----------



## yarntart (Jul 30, 2014)

Lovely to hear of your day. So sorry I missed it but will do my utmost to be there next time. My sort of day and the weather turned out not to be to bad either. I was there in spirit if not in person.


----------



## knitwitkitten (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi everyone I live in Melbourne would like to come to your next meeting,


----------



## knitwitkitten (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi again would anyone have a dog coat pattern that I can do I my singer knitting machine (single bed)
leah


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

knitwitkitten said:


> Hi again would anyone have a dog coat pattern that I can do I my singer knitting machine (single bed)
> leah


Are you subscribed on here to the "Machine Knitting" section? there's bound to be someone on there who could help you - if no results in this section. Just go to your profile to add sections if need.
Good luck


----------



## patchwork (Oct 7, 2011)

Would love to attend the next one. Keep us posted


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

Looking forward to meeting up next time. Sorry I missed this one.


----------



## seedytoe (Jul 31, 2013)

wombatnomore...how do you get this sort of thing happening? I would love to meet other KPers near my neighbourhood and have a get together. Sadly I have yet to find another KPer anywhere within coo-ee of me


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

scottybearNSW said:


> Glad you had such a lovely time. Would love to have joined you but its a bit far to come.


Same here. :thumbup:


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

How lovely- you live in one o Australia's lovely cities.


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

KnittingVal said:


> How lovely- you live in one o Australia's lovely cities.


Yes, we are very lucky. Melbourne is a lovely city. We moved from Sydney and love the more 'laid-back' lifestyle. At our age(68) we are also finding medical care is more accessible and closer too - who would have thought?

You live in a lovely part of our country too. We used to have family in and around Coffs Harbour & Lismore.


----------



## yarntart (Jul 30, 2014)

By the sounds of it there will be quite a few of us next time.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SallyB said:


> Hi all, I have to say a really big THANK YOU to Wombatmomore for arranging this get together. I can only speak for myself & have to say that I thoroughly enjoyed the day meeting up with some other KPer's, they are all really lovely ladies and I certainly will look forward to another get together. I think Wombatnomore has covered all the details of our day perfectly, thanks Wombatnomore.
> Unfortunately, when we got home our dog was quite sick & I didn't get onto KP, then had to work today which is why I hadn't posted about our meeting up earlier. By the way, our dog is fine now (we had an antique sugar bowl on our dining room table full of sugar cubes and she got up on the table and ate most of them).
> P.S. To Wombatnomore, I haven't posted a picture yet of my crochet but intend to do it after I finish this message,
> Cheers...
> SallyB


Dear SallyB, watching and waiting for your pic! Glad your dear and much loved dog is okay.

Please give my best regards to your wonderful husband Bill. His presence on Wednesday was a lovely gift and you, Madam are a very lucky lady!

Will be communicating with Admin for directions to set up a thread for all of the Aussies and any of our other countries dear KPer's to participate in. Stand by gifted ones, will announce on Events & Announcements etc., when deal is done.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

flyssie said:


> So lovely to hear of your wonderful get together. What great fun visiting Morris & Son's and the food - it all sounds marvellous - plus the book find in your 'High Tea' room - serendipity.
> Hope you continue to enjoy your meets and shadings as much as we do on the Gold Coast


 :thumbup: and you, lovely lady, are a sweetheart!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

knitwitkitten said:


> Hi everyone I live in Melbourne would like to come to your next meeting,


You and anyone else are most very, very welcome!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

yarntart said:


> By the sounds of it there will be quite a few of us next time.


If I had my way, we'll be booking the Melbourne Town Hall on a bi-monthly basis! And wouldn't that be grand?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

KnittingVal said:


> How lovely- you live in one o Australia's lovely cities.


Thank you KnittingVal, and it sounds like you have been here?


----------



## yarntart (Jul 30, 2014)

Sounds good to me!!!!!!


----------



## suewynn (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes, we all had a great time meeting each other and Sallyb's DH, Bill, such a sweetie.
Sorry that Yarntart and Dorfor were unable to come.
Hopefully we'll do it again sometime soon.
Sue Wynn (from near Eildon).


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

seedytoe said:


> wombatnomore...how do you get this sort of thing happening? I would love to meet other KPers near my neighbourhood and have a get together. Sadly I have yet to find another KPer anywhere within coo-ee of me


Could we have you on Skype next time? That would be so cool!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

dorfor said:


> Looking forward to meeting up next time. Sorry I missed this one.


Hi dorfor,

I did get your message that you were unable to make it and I'm sorry I didn't get back to you. Hope your knee is recovering well.


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Hi dorfor,
> 
> I did get your message that you were unable to make it and I'm sorry I didn't get back to you. Hope your knee is recovering well.


Thanks, it is going well considering. Probably need a replacement in the not too distant future - seeing the surgeon later this month. The joys of arthritis and age!
Had great report from Jane. Look forward to meeting you next time.
Regards
Doreen


----------



## SallyB (Jun 8, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Dear SallyB, watching and waiting for your pic! Glad your dear and much loved dog is okay.
> 
> Please give my best regards to your wonderful husband Bill. His presence on Wednesday was a lovely gift and you, Madam are a very lucky lady!
> 
> Will be communicating with Admin for directions to set up a thread for all of the Aussies and any of our other countries dear KPer's to participate in. Stand by gifted ones, will announce on Events & Announcements etc., when deal is done.


AAwwwww thank you Wombatnomore, your to kind. And your pretty special yourself. (smiles).


----------



## yarn-stormer (Aug 6, 2011)

My apologies for not turning up like I said I would.At the last moment I had to drop my husband off at the airport(,he works as a fifo in the Pilbara ),then I missed my train into the city. I definitely want to attend the next meetup
Glad everyone had a great time,disappointed I didn't make it and did't have any way of contacting anyone at the last minute.
Gayle


----------



## yarntart (Jul 30, 2014)

Me too Gayle. Will definitely be at the next one. Looking forward putting faces to names. Has the snow melted yet? Lovely sunny morning in Gippsland


----------

